# Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "package



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

I hope this thread isn't viewed as racy or vulgar in any way, because it is not meant to be that way. Everyone here will probably think my thread is a silly thread but I am really interested in this. I had been reading the thread titled "Aroused way to easily" and that's how I got the idea for this thread. I have always wondered whether women ever looks at a guy's "package" or "bulge" -- whether it's seeing him walking down the street, sitting in a chair, etc.... wherever. I'm not talking about seeing an erection (although, that is a possible scenario), I'm taking about in normal situations. Of course I don't mean that you obviously stare at him. I mean do you take a quick peek out of curiosity (or maybe to see what he's got)? I can say as a guy that I look at a woman's body parts because I like to see what makes a woman a "woman". I've always wondered if women do the same thing (except for that they look at a man). I've wondered if women look and think, "hmmm... interesting", or "wow", or maybe instead, "ha-ha!" :lol 

I understand that the physicality of a man isn't what is most important to a woman, but still I've wondered about this. I figured women have to be at least sometimes curious about what a guy has... just as guys are curious about what a woman is made of. 

So how about it ladies, do you ever peek?


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I thought they look more at like butts and arms and stuff more then the "package."


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sometimes, when with friends, as i joke i will say "whoa check that guys package!!!". 
but, no, i have never actually checked out the crotch area of males. that is probably the last thing i will look at.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I've never done it. Can you see anything though? A guy's package is not as noticeable as his other body parts.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Unless the guy is wearing really, really tight jeans or is hung like a horse, you shouldn't be able to tell much.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> Unless the guy is wearing really, really tight jeans or is hung like a horse, you shouldn't be able to tell much.


Life is so unfair


----------



## ktglitzygirl (Apr 18, 2006)

i take a quick look. sometimes its very hard not to look if there is a big bulge! i think usually i look at men's faces and eyes first. but yeah the "package" is usually one of the next spots. a bigger package doesnt mean i would be more likely to want to know the guy, though. 
i hope i am not the only one to admit it! :hide


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

*quickly adds ktglitzygirl to his Yahoo! buddy list*


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

:haha Oh I needed a good laugh tonight. No. Sorry, haven't looked unless it was intentionally shown to me :kma


----------



## ktglitzygirl (Apr 18, 2006)

haha...omg :um


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

ktglitzygirl said:


> i take a quick look. sometimes its very hard not to look if there is a big bulge! i think usually i look at men's faces and eyes first. but yeah the "package" is usually one of the next spots. a bigger package doesnt mean i would be more likely to want to know the guy, though.
> i hope i am not the only one to admit it! :hide


Wow, I think thats the first time I've ever heard a chick say that. Of course I dont really talk to many about stuff like this, but.....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Seeing as I walk everywhere with my head down it's sometimes hard not to notice an old man in spandex :lol


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't look, but in high school my friends would always stare at this one guy because you could totally see him through the flimsy basketball shorts he always wore. I never really cared and thought it was stupid of them to be so fascinated by it.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

maybe I'm wrong, but it seems to me that guys would almost look at a guy's stuff more than girls. I have no idea myself, but from what I've heard and seen, girls really don't care, but guys tend to be really insecure about it. :stu


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

m56 said:


> maybe I'm wrong, but it seems to me that guys would almost look at a guy's stuff more than girls. I have no idea myself, but from what I've heard and seen, girls really don't care, but guys tend to be really insecure about it. :stu


I dont know about THAT. :lol But yea a lot of guys are insecure.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

"but, no, i have never actually checked out the crotch area of males. that is probably the last thing i will look at."
haha..i'm with you. It's more natural for me to not look than to look, but I do sometimes, unintentionally..if it's unavoidable or i'm really attracted to the guy then ill sneak a peek :shock


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Occasionally I'll take a look. :blush Usually men wear clothing that fits loose, so it's hard to notice anything.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes I peek at my own package. Does that count?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

opcorn 

Girls notice the sock stuffed in my pants all the time. :evil


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> Unless the guy is wearing really, really tight jeans or is hung like a horse, you shouldn't be able to tell much.


Well, if I look at a man's crouch area and then look at a woman's crouch area, then I can certainly tell a difference. Not that I look at guys' crouch areas... I'm not that way. :lol

This is kind of what I mean from my original post of this thread. A lot of men like to look at the part of a woman that makes them a woman. I figured there were women out there that at least sometimes like to see the part that makes a man a man. I'm talking physical-wise ... not "What makes a man is his character". I figured if nothing else, they would like to look at what makes us different from them, because I suppose that is how I think. I guess I am one of the few that think this way. :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

If the guy had a tent in his pants even I'd be looking and I'm a straight man. It's something you simply have to see, similar to how folks slow down on the highway to get a better view of a crash.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Well, if I look at a man's crouch area and then look at a woman's crouch area, then I can certainly tell a difference. Not that I look at guys' crouch areas


Really? I don't think I can. And I can't believe I just responded to a thread of this calibre :haha


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

TX boy said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the guy is wearing really, really tight jeans or is hung like a horse, you shouldn't be able to tell much.
> ...


Most women have more tact than that. Usually I don't, but last night I was at a Drag Queen show, and I was looking at some of the guys and just wondering what they had to do to themselves to make it appear that they didn't have that 'package'. :lol


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*df*

I used to have pair of pants that would show my package, they were loose on the legs but they were tight at the crouch.

Mabye i accidentally stumbled into the ladies section when i bought those. :stu

I still wore them ofcourse :banana


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

"What are the Seven Wonders of the World?"

"I don't know. But Tommy Lee's got one of 'em"

--Jay Leno


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*



ktglitzygirl said:


> i take a quick look. sometimes its very hard not to look if there is a big bulge! i think usually i look at men's faces and eyes first. but yeah the "package" is usually one of the next spots. a bigger package doesnt mean i would be more likely to want to know the guy, though.
> i hope i am not the only one to admit it! :hide


 :lol


----------



## ConfinedButterfly (Oct 22, 2005)

My attention is usually not drawn to a guys crotch, unless it's so significantly noticeable that you just can't help but look. A professor of mine would tend to wear pants that made his package really noticeable which I guess favored him because an ongoing topic of conversation among my female classmates was how apparently well endowed he was below the waist.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

bwahaha


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

No, never, I usually look at there physique, butt and there arms, not there package, lol. omg


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

No. Looking at a guy's package doesn't even cross my mind, not when he's fully clothed anyway...


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

I've never looked at a crotch area on other men (other than hubby). Usually I notice arms/shoulders/neck first, then if in shorts, legs. Oh and face. But no crotch!


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Actually a guy could be standing there with it hanging out and I still wouldn't notice!


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

Tania said:


> Actually a guy could be standing there with it hanging out and I still wouldn't notice!


the guy must have had a toothpick out hanging then


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*



TX boy said:


> I understand that the physicality of a man isn't what is most important to a woman, but still I've wondered about this. I figured women have to be at least sometimes curious about what a guy has... just as guys are curious about what a woman is made of.
> 
> So how about it ladies, do you ever peek?


How do you know? I know that some women are interested in those parts of a man too.. :lol

But to answer your question,yes I have sometimes done that..But thats only when men wear really thight pants or something like that..


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I like to guess. Boxers, Briefs or Commando. It's not always obvious.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm a guy, but I don't think you can really notice much 99% of the time. Why don't you put a big sock in your pants and walk around town, see what happens?


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

No! Gross!
Or not until recently, when I had this really hot young professor. Like, TV Hot. I sat in the front row, two feet away from him, and it was always in my line of vision. I couldn't help it. :um Luckily, he usually had his back to me, and that's nicer to look at.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Seeing as I walk everywhere with my head down it's sometimes hard not to notice an old man in spandex :lol


lol. What about when you are going upstairs and there is someone in front of you and right in front of your eyes is the person in front of you's butt? I either speed up and go around them or slow down to where it's not at my eye level.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> Unless the guy is wearing really, really tight jeans or is hung like a horse, you shouldn't be able to tell much.


It doesn't necessarily have to be tight pants or well hung. Certain pants and certain shorts will tend to make it apparent. I get so uncomfortable at the gym when I'm wearing one of the pairs of shorts that makes it apparent. And no I don't wear tight spandex and I can confidently say I'm not hung like a horse. I think it's just some clothing kind of contours to the body. I notice it with microfiber and that dri-fit (or whatever it is called by nike). Nice to know most women aren't looking; I'll feel more comfortable


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, not purposely, anyway.

If the guy has a raging boner, then of course I look. That can't be helped.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

yes


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Not really... like someone else said that's the last thing I would look at. I like arms... when they are toned but not overly so I sometimes stare. Legs are nice too. Haha.

Though to tell you the truth I don't really check guys out too often, as I'm rather picky. Just because some guy has nice looking limbs doesn't mean I'm going to have an interest in him. If I don't like his vibe then I will ignore him... and I'm really good at picking up on what people are like.

This is going to sound so wrong, but I had a big crush on my english teacher in 11th grade, and I'd catch myself staring at his butt. He was a young teacher, btw.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

not until I saw this post.. damn you people. -_-


----------



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

:lol


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

Its not something I intentionally do.... though with a couple guys yeah, I have found myself glancing around "down there" out of curiosity. And one time got called on it cause I spaced out lol.


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

Im a guy but I've seen girls looking before when i wore my old jeans. They wernt tight by any means but they were a little tighter on the crotch then anywhere else so it made it really noticable when i leaned back in my desk.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

Women look. Might not do it nearly as much as we guys check out women but they do look. Any girl who says she doesn't is completly lying.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

yeah probably some sneak the occasional peek. I wore spandex shorts to a gym once...only once. I noticed a woman on a stairmaster looking at my crotch while I was doing sit ups...it made me a little self conscious ('cause I'm no Clydesdale) and I was really surprised because I'd never seen or heard of women doing that but I guess it happens. I heard that the butt is the main attraction though.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

If I like someone I might look at his butt and legs.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Drella said:


> No, not purposely, anyway.
> 
> If the guy has a raging boner, then of course I look. That can't be helped.


One time this guy in the subway sitting across from me was wearing a tight pair of denim and was sitting in a way in which it was obvious he had an erection. So I looked, it was obvious and practically staring me in the face. I couldn't help it...

Otherwise, no I normally don't.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

^ I was in a similar situation on the train recently. The guy was really attractive, and it gave me thoughts one shouldn't have in public. I almost posted a "Missed Connections" ad on Craigslist :lol


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

Please keep in mind that we don't need filthy thoughts to have an uninvited guest. Some roads just have magic power and yeah it are those that kinda simulate the train feeling, long drives on the highway can be very tricky! 
Missing an exit? Yeah right ... it's just not a good moment to get out of the car


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - It does happen, but with a little less frequency as you get older.

Not to get completely off topic, but if you go onto the main forum page and see who made the latest post and in what thread it will say....

"Women, do you ever pee....." :doh :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Women do not pee.
Nor do they fart or sweat!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They don't sweat, they glisten! :lol


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's "pac*

I didn't read much of this thread but, just thought I'd comment that the size can vary widely of one person from one time to another  and on average, the bigger it looks, the less it's gonna grow


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: re: Women, do you ever peek at ... uhh ... a guy's &quot*



Failure said:


> Women look. Might not do it nearly as much as we guys check out women but they do look. Any girl who says she doesn't is completly lying.


I totally agree. To paraphrase what you said, I also believe women may not gawk at guys nearly as much as guys gawk at women, but I just can't believe a girl will not have ANY interest or be curious about a guy & that part of the body. I'm not saying an obsession, but at least curious about what makes a guy, "a guy"!

So for the women here who say they do not peek - Are ya'll saying you don't have ANY curiousity about the male body and how we are different from you? Isn't it just natural to be interested and curious about the opposite sex and all that it entails?


----------

